# What was the last film (or films) you watched?



## Karl Hungus

Thought this might make an interesting thread. Everyone can just post about the last movie you watched, and what you thought about it. Hopefully it should inspire people to post about films that they mightn't feel strongly enough about to post a seperate thread about, and people here might get inspired as to films to see in future. Hopefully a bit of discussion can go on aswell, instead of people just namedropping a film and contributing nothing else to the thread.

So, I'll get the ball rolling on this one.

Sunshine (2007)

It wasn't mindblowing, but it was probably the best Science Fiction film since Gattaca, in my humble opinion. Great cast too, so it's worth a look if you're into the genre and want something a little more conceptual than the likes of Star Wars.


----------



## Naren

I actually liked "Sunshine," but thought the ending was pretty depressing.

The last few movies I saw were "Sakuran" (with Anna Tsuchiya) and "Hana yori mo naho" (with a bunch of famous people - but it was INSANELY boring. INSANELY boring. I argued with my girlfriend about not wanting to watch it, but she swindled me into watching it with her but she fell asleep half way through it. I, of course, got revenge by denying all the movies she wanted to see next time). I also saw "Loft" recently (directed by Kiyoshi Kurosawa), which was a decent movie, but I have no idea what the hell happened at the end. I also saw "May" a few days ago. It was kinda weird and I'm not exactly sure how I feel about it.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick

I absolutely loved sunshine!

One of the most immersive films I've watched in a long time. 

I watched 'aliens' for the first time on monday, and I enjoyed it, whilst being a little disspointed, the way my friend was bigging it up youd have thought it was the besst film ever


----------



## Naren

Roundhouse_Kick said:


> I watched 'aliens' for the first time on monday, and I enjoyed it, whilst being a little disspointed, the way my friend was bigging it up youd have thought it was the besst film ever



I thought Alien was a lot better than Aliens. But Aliens is still better than Alien 3 or Alien 4: Resurrection.


----------



## Desecrated

I saw the dammed, a old hammer movie. really good.


----------



## lailer75

halloween workprint


----------



## Zepp88

Recently.

Hellraiser 
Hellraiser 2
World Trade Center
Zodiac

Maybe a few others.

All were good.


----------



## DelfinoPie

I watched Donnie Darko the other day, I still find it "Meh" and I don't get the hype around it, its alright but nothing spectacular lol.

On the other hand, I watched "City of God" which is nothing short of awesome.


----------



## the.godfather

The Bourne Ultimatum not so long ago. 

One of the best films I have seen in years.


----------



## eleven59

More specifically, the short film "The Meaning Of Life" which friggin' blew my mind.

the meaning of life


----------



## BigM555

I don't hit the theater much these days as my home system is usually better than most of the theaters around here. Sound system is better, chairs are more comfortable, popcorn has real butter and I can drink! 

So I tend to be a little behind the curve. I usually wait for stuff to hit the PPV's.

Some of the ones I've caught in the last couple months;

Bridge to Terabithia -  pretty good
Ghostrider -  sucked
Zodiac - couldn't get into it. Haven't seen it all 
300 -  THIS IS SPARTA! .......sorry....had to.
Hot Fuzz - 
The Hills Have Eyes 2 -  
The Number 23 -  
Teenage Mutant ninja Turtles -  eh, was okay.
Shooter -   Matt Damon is ALMOST redeemed since Jerry. 
Apocalypto -  Subtitles FTW!
Norbit -  been there done that
Casino Royale - 
The Pursuit of Happyness -   heart wrenching
Night at the Museum -  a fun romp
Smokin' Aces -   Love this genre
Happy Feet -  was alright


----------



## eleven59

BigM555 said:


> I don't hit the theater much these days as my home system is usually better than most of the theaters around here. Sound system is better, chairs are more comfortable, popcorn has real butter and I can drink!
> 
> So I tend to be a little behind the curve. I usually wait for stuff to hit the PPV's.
> 
> Some of the ones I've caught in the last couple months;
> 
> Bridge to Terabithia -  pretty good
> Ghostrider -  sucked
> Zodiac - couldn't get into it. Haven't seen it all
> 300 -  THIS IS SPARTA! .......sorry....had to.
> Hot Fuzz -
> The Hills Have Eyes 2 -
> The Number 23 -
> Teenage Mutant ninja Turtles -  eh, was okay.
> Shooter -   Matt Damon is ALMOST redeemed since Jerry.
> Apocalypto -  Subtitles FTW!
> Norbit -  been there done that
> Casino Royale -
> The Pursuit of Happyness -   heart wrenching
> Night at the Museum -  a fun romp
> Smokin' Aces -   Love this genre
> Happy Feet -  was alright



Yeah, I work at a store that rents DVDs, which I can take home for free, so I have to be _really_ excited about a movie to go to the theater for it now  

I thought Zodiac was great, personally, and Hot Fuzz was so far my favourite comedy of the year. And gotten me hooked on their old show "Spaced".


----------



## playstopause

Letters from Iwo Jima (on dvd).

Clint Eastwood :


----------



## Karl Hungus

Roundhouse_Kick said:


> I watched 'aliens' for the first time on monday, and I enjoyed it, whilst being a little disspointed, the way my friend was bigging it up youd have thought it was the besst film ever



Yeah, that can happen when films have built up a reputation as a classic, you can have unrealistic expectations, and they can dissapoint. I always try and watch a film with as little expectation as I can, and I'm quite the cynic when it comes to films, so I do find myself pleasantly surpised every so often.

Right now, I've just watched Janghwa, Hongryeon (2003)

Excellent film. I usually find Asian Horror films have kinda been very by-the-numbers since Ring made it big, but this was much more original, and stands head and shoulders above the rest.


----------



## Regor

Pan's Labyrinth -  I was SO misled by the commercials/trailers I saw for this film. I was expecting all sorts of fantasy in it, and it's only about 15% fantasy and 85% political bullshit storyline I wasn't interested in. That sucked. I'd never watch it again.

Silent Hill -  Never played the game, but the movie was enjoyable. Storyline was very sketchy at times, as was the acting (the lead character is horrible IMO). But the special effects were just phenominal in this movie. VERY dark in nature, and very well done. Quite twisted. I'd probably watch it again.

Stay Alive -  Watched this right after Silent Hill actually. Horrible CG, stupid storyline. Was expecting to learn more about the 'creators' of the videogame, but you don't. Quite lame. Thank god there were 2 hotties in that movie. Otherwise Frankie Muniz can eat shit and die  Not worth watching again.


----------



## Metal Ken

Movies i've watched recently (Last few months) that didnt suck:

John Carpenter's The Thing 
Event Horizon (Caco-spaceship, the satan spawn)
Wicker Man
A Fire In the Sky


----------



## Karl Hungus

Regor said:


> Pan's Labyrinth -  I was SO misled by the commercials/trailers I saw for this film. I was expecting all sorts of fantasy in it, and it's only about 15% fantasy and 85% political bullshit storyline I wasn't interested in. That sucked. I'd never watch it again.
> 
> Silent Hill -  Never played the game, but the movie was enjoyable. Storyline was very sketchy at times, as was the acting (the lead character is horrible IMO). But the special effects were just phenominal in this movie. VERY dark in nature, and very well done. Quite twisted. I'd probably watch it again.



Dude, you hated Pan's Labyrinth but like Silent Hill? Your opinion = fail. 

Seriously though, Pan was sadly misrepresented by the American distributors and marketing, but it is an absolutely quality film, and I really think you should reconsider about never watching it again, give it another go, but this time you won't have any misconceptions about it.


----------



## Naren

Karl Hungus said:


> Right now, I've just watched Janghwa, Hongryeon (2003)
> 
> Excellent film. I usually find Asian Horror films have kinda been very by-the-numbers since Ring made it big, but this was much more original, and stands head and shoulders above the rest.



"Asian horror"? There is no such thing as "Asian horror." That's like saying "Western horror" and including all horror movies from Canada, the US, Mexico, Brazil, Germany, the UK, Sweden, Russia, Italy, Greece, and so on. 

If you mean that KOREAN horror films are usually very by-the-numbers since Ring came out, then I would agree with you. Korean films in general are just bad ripoffs of Japanese films. I have seen a few good Korean films, but most of them take a popular Japanese film or a popular Japanese genre and either: imitate it or completely remake it. I am a HUGE horror fan and I have seen about 10-13 Korean horror films by now and I can't really say that any of them were original or interesting. On the other hand, I've seen about 100 Japanese horror films and they are in general much much more original and interesting than US or UK horror films. Japan makes a lot of really bizarre horror films that have concepts that you would never imagine. In a lot of American films, there are 5 or so main characters and they are all dead at the end of the film, but pretty much no one else is. In some Japanese films, at the beginning the horror thing only affects the main characters, but at the end 99% of the city or the country or the entire world is DEAD or has turned demonic.

I've never seen a Chinese horror movie, so I can't comment, except that most normal Chinese films are very very formulaic and get old fast. I have seen 2 Thai horror films before and they were mediocre.



Regor said:


> Pan's Labyrinth -  I was SO misled by the commercials/trailers I saw for this film. I was expecting all sorts of fantasy in it, and it's only about 15% fantasy and 85% political bullshit storyline I wasn't interested in. That sucked. I'd never watch it again.
> 
> Silent Hill -  Never played the game, but the movie was enjoyable. Storyline was very sketchy at times, as was the acting (the lead character is horrible IMO). But the special effects were just phenominal in this movie. VERY dark in nature, and very well done. Quite twisted. I'd probably watch it again.
> 
> Stay Alive -  Watched this right after Silent Hill actually. Horrible CG, stupid storyline. Was expecting to learn more about the 'creators' of the videogame, but you don't. Quite lame. Thank god there were 2 hotties in that movie. Otherwise Frankie Muniz can eat shit and die  Not worth watching again.



I feel the exact opposite (like Karl Hungus).

Pan's Labyrinth -  Excellent film. Very entertaining. Very interesting.

Silent Hill -  Horrible film. I loved all of the PS1 and PS2 games, but this movie was a mishmash of random scenes from Silent Hill 1, 2, and 3 done halfassedly with no logical connection with the creepy and scary elements of the original Silent Hill game taken out. Even if I had never played the games, I probably would have thought "Good atmosphere. Horrible movie."

Never heard of "Stay Alive," so I can't comment on that.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Naren said:


> "Asian horror"? There is no such thing as "Asian horror." That's like saying "Western horror" and including all horror movies from Canada, the US, Mexico, Brazil, Germany, the UK, Sweden, Russia, Italy, Greece, and so on.



Sorry Naren, it's just a catch all term that a lot of people use when refering to horror films from Japan, Korea and other east Asian countries, and it's found it's way into my vocabulary.



Naren said:


> If you mean that KOREAN horror films are usually very by-the-numbers since Ring came out, then I would agree with you.



Indeed, perhaps that would have been better to say, since some of the most mediocre ones such as the Whispering Corridors trilogy, R-Point, Acacia, Into The Mirror, and others have all been Korean.

So yes, as far as Korean horror films go, A Tale Of Two Sisters is head and shoulders above the rest.


----------



## sakeido

Recently...

Pan's Labyrinth - totally awesome 10 out of 10. Brilliant movie, but I can see how anyone who has seen the American trailer would not enjoy it. The trailer is extremely misleading, a grave insult to the movie itself. 

Children of Men - totally awesome as well, 10 out of 10. So many brilliant moments in this movie...

Superbad - one of the funniest movies I have ever seen and probably the most accurate high school movie ever. The little things really set this one apart from all the shitty Hollywood productions where they have 25 year olds pretending to be high school students (cough Dazed and Confused)

Alien - I didn't like as much as Aliens. The biggest turnoff - the Alien was extremely obviously someone in a body suit, and they did too many scenes that made this obvious (like the "Behind you!" bwaaa jump out thing). Also, the chest bursting scene was cool, but the lingering look at the baby alien totally killed it.

John Carpenter's The Thing - Holy fucking Shit this movie was cool. The special effects were madness (the CPR scene was.... OMG) and the concept and its execution was spot on. One of my new favorites.


----------



## Naren

Karl Hungus said:


> Indeed, perhaps that would have been better to say, since some of the most mediocre ones such as the Whispering Corridors trilogy, R-Point, Acacia, Into The Mirror, and others have all been Korean.
> 
> So yes, as far as Korean horror films go, A Tale Of Two Sisters is head and shoulders above the rest.



There are some people in Japan who are really into Korean movies and TV shows, although they're usually into dramas and not horror. But even if I talk to them and say that Korean films are cookie-cutter rip-offs of Japanese films, they might be like, "Well... that's putting it a little harsh.. but... yeah... kinda..." No one can deny it.

I sometimes have this discussion with people about how, since Ring came out in Japan, there have been Sadako-like characters in tons of Korean horror movies (yet pretty much none in Japanese horror movies. How weird is that?) and, since Jumon came out in Japan, there have been little creepy ghost kids in tons of Korean horror movies (yet not particularly that common in Japanese films. Weird, eh?). And I've never met a person who disagrees with me on this point. Even Koreans I've met have said, "Yeah. That's a problem with a lot of Korean films."

I've never seen "A Tale of Two Sisters" (although I know the Japanese and Korean titles would be very different. I never know the hell Americans are referring to when they say the English title of a Korean film. Because, in Korea, it's released with a Korean title. In Japan, it's released with a Japanese title, and then in the US/UK/Canada/Australia, it's released with an English title. One example would be "Jelangkung" which is the Indonesian/Korean title, but I'm sure I won't remember that title by later today. I know the film as "Yon'nin no shokutaku" which is the Japanese title. But I also saw the English title once which was "The Uninvited." And all 3 of these titles mean completely different things). 

Anyway, I have a very very very low opinion of Korean horror movies and Korean films in general. However, even so, I regard them higher than Chinese films.


----------



## Karl Hungus

I see what you're saying about the titles. I've a high reguard for a lot of Korean films, and Korean directors, but I won't go mentioning any as you may be puzzled as to what films I'm on about.


----------



## Mastodon

Superbad.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Mastodon said:


> Superbad.



Ah come on man, at least tell us what you thought. 

Just watched Clerks II (2006) myself. Better than I was expecting.


----------



## Desecrated

Naren said:


> I sometimes have this discussion with people about how, since Ring came out in Japan, there have been Sadako-like characters in tons of Korean horror movies (yet pretty much none in Japanese horror movies. How weird is that?)



I have about 400 horror movies from japan, and there are a whole bunch of sadakos in them  
But the trend of girls with long hair has been around since the first kaidans back in the 17th century. And it seams to be spread all over Asia, I have some movies from India and Thailand and you see the same kind of characters there to.


----------



## DelfinoPie

I watched "Gladiator" last night because its one of my favourite films


----------



## eleven59

Karl Hungus said:


> Ah come on man, at least tell us what you thought.
> 
> Just watched Clerks II (2006) myself. Better than I was expecting.



Probably my favourite comedy of last year  Saw it twice in theaters, and now own the DVD and have watched it at least 3 times since buying it


----------



## Regor

Karl Hungus said:


> Dude, you hated Pan's Labyrinth but like Silent Hill? Your opinion = fail.
> 
> Seriously though, Pan was sadly misrepresented by the American distributors and marketing, but it is an absolutely quality film, and I really think you should reconsider about never watching it again, give it another go, but this time you won't have any misconceptions about it.





Naren said:


> I feel the exact opposite (like Karl Hungus).
> 
> Pan's Labyrinth -  Excellent film. Very entertaining. Very interesting.
> 
> Silent Hill -  Horrible film. I loved all of the PS1 and PS2 games, but this movie was a mishmash of random scenes from Silent Hill 1, 2, and 3 done halfassedly with no logical connection with the creepy and scary elements of the original Silent Hill game taken out. Even if I had never played the games, I probably would have thought "Good atmosphere. Horrible movie."



The only thing I liked about SH was the special effects. Visually it was amazing. Everything else about the movie sucked.

As for Pan's Labyrinth, see below:



sakeido said:


> Recently...
> 
> Pan's Labyrinth - totally awesome 10 out of 10. Brilliant movie, but I can see how anyone who has seen the American trailer would not enjoy it. The trailer is extremely misleading, a grave insult to the movie itself.
> 
> Children of Men - totally awesome as well, 10 out of 10. So many brilliant moments in this movie...



I hated CoM. I'm not a big fan of political message movies. I want to be entertained with movies, not educated. I go to school for that


----------



## Naren

Desecrated said:


> I have about 400 horror movies from japan, and there are a whole bunch of sadakos in them
> But the trend of girls with long hair has been around since the first kaidans back in the 17th century. And it seams to be spread all over Asia, I have some movies from India and Thailand and you see the same kind of characters there to.



I've seen a couple hundred Japanese horror movies by now. Have seen about 3 in the last month. There are some long-haired creepy women in some of them and you're right that the original creepy thing comes from the old "ghost stories" (kaidan &#24618;&#35527 that have been around for hundreds of years.

But what I'm referring to are the characters that are just basically a complete rip-off of Sadako and have no uniqueness of their own. I'm saying that all Japanese horror movies are good. Every country on the planet has plenty of movies that suck, but I think Korea just happens to have mostly films that rip-off other countries, specifically Japan. Whereas, in Japan, even if the movie sucks, generally they were trying to use an original idea or an old idea in an original way.

And I would not call the long-haired chicks in Thai and Indian movies I've seen "Sadakos." They are quite different.


----------



## crazy_cree

Donnie Darko!!!!  That movie owns!!!


----------



## Shannon

I've been on this kick of watching 70s and 80s goofy good time comedies lately.

Blazing Saddles - one of my all-time favorite movies. *It's the ultimate politically incorrect movie!* You just have to see it to believe it! Written by Mel Brooks & Richard Pryor and featuring Cleavon Little, Gene Wilder, Harvey Korman, Slim Pickens, Madeline Kahn, Dom DeLuise & tons of others. I know every line in this movie and have seen it all the way through well over 100 times now.     

Young Frankenstein - Another killer Mel Brooks romp starring Gene Wilder, Marty Feldman, Peter Boyle, Teri Garr & Clorus Leachman. It's a super campy take on the classic Frankenstein theme. It's an instant classic & a must see.     

Big Trouble In Little China - An awesome flick combining Kurt Russell & Kim Cattrall with lots of laughs, kung fu & pure cheesiness. John Carpenter directed.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Oh man! Big Trouble In Little China rules! Lo Pan was just such an awesome baddie.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Interstella 5555: The 5tory of the 5ecret 5tar 5ystem - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia - An animated (Japanese) movie set to the music of Daft Punk. There's no dialogue at all, and very few sound effects, it's basically an album long music video. How good it is depends on whether or not you like Daft Punk. Lotsa blue people, lol.


----------



## Desecrated

Naren said:


> I've seen a couple hundred Japanese horror movies by now. Have seen about 3 in the last month. There are some long-haired creepy women in some of them and you're right that the original creepy thing comes from the old "ghost stories" (kaidan &#24618;&#35527 that have been around for hundreds of years.
> 
> But what I'm referring to are the characters that are just basically a complete rip-off of Sadako and have no uniqueness of their own. I'm saying that all Japanese horror movies are good. Every country on the planet has plenty of movies that suck, but I think Korea just happens to have mostly films that rip-off other countries, specifically Japan. Whereas, in Japan, even if the movie sucks, generally they were trying to use an original idea or an old idea in an original way.
> 
> And I would not call the long-haired chicks in Thai and Indian movies I've seen "Sadakos." They are quite different.



I think very highly of both japan and korea, so I cant really agree with you, I think there is plagiarism in both sides, and some where original ideas on both sides as well. 

And I have some Thai-Evil long hair ghost-haunts your cellphone-movies. which are a total ripoff from the ring  
I also have a India movie with a creepy kid running around thats pretty much a remake of the grudge 
But then on the other side, I've seen Canadian/american/European underground movies that also has long haired women in a white dress running around with electronic gadgets  
I geuss everybody wants to be hideo nakata.


----------



## eleven59

Shannon said:


> Blazing Saddles - one of my all-time favorite movies. *It's the ultimate politically incorrect movie!* You just have to see it to believe it! Written by Mel Brooks & Richard Pryor and featuring Cleavon Little, Gene Wilder, Harvey Korman, Slim Pickens, Madeline Kahn, Dom DeLuise & tons of others. I know every line in this movie and have seen it all the way through well over 100 times now.
> 
> Young Frankenstein - Another killer Mel Brooks romp starring Gene Wilder, Marty Feldman, Peter Boyle, Teri Garr & Clorus Leachman. It's a super campy take on the classic Frankenstein theme. It's an instant classic & a must see.



I did an essay on Mel Brooks in Film Criticism in my first year at college and discussed those two movies, and I think Spaceballs  Big fan of everything he's done.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick

I watched steven seagal in 'into the sun' yesterday. 

It was alright


----------



## BigM555

Big Trouble in Little China has to be one of my favorite old flicks too.

It's like a magnet. If I see it's on while I'm channel surfing I just HAVE to watch it again. Kurt Russel's character is hilarious.


----------



## jaxadam

BigM555 said:


> Big Trouble in Little China has to be one of my favorite old flicks too.
> 
> It's like a magnet. If I see it's on while I'm channel surfing I just HAVE to watch it again. Kurt Russel's character is hilarious.



Blazing Saddles, Big Trouble, The Thing are all great classic movies.

I've recently watched:

Fracture - awesome

Number 23 - awesome

Zodiac - awesome

Shooter - really awesome


----------



## DelfinoPie

I'm currently watching "Zombie Flesh Eaters 3"...

...the less said about it the better. I mean my expectations were low but god damn...


----------



## oompa

Oceans Thirteen - good i think, not as 11, but definitely better than 12.

The Bourne Ultimatum - wow! see it (if you took the slightest interest in any of the earlier ones).


----------



## ibzrg1570

Harold and Kumar Go to White Castle. As you can guess from my avatar it's my favorite movie of all time.


----------



## Desecrated

just finished watching Fido, a Canadian zombie-comedy. worth the time.


----------



## eleven59

Just watched Batman Begins again, awesome movie.


----------



## Shikaru

I saw Superbad last night at the cinema and it was hilarious. One of the best comedies I've seen in a while.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Last films watched were Hostel and Crank.

Honestly, I didn't think Hostel was anywhere near as bad as people make it out to be. Crank is always great fun, watched it a few times by now.


----------



## Naren

ibzrg1570 said:


> Harold and Kumar Go to White Castle. As you can guess from my avatar it's my favorite movie of all time.



I saw that within the last week. It was pretty entertaining. 



eleven59 said:


> Just watched Batman Begins again, awesome movie.



Also saw this again about a week ago since my girl had never seen it.

This past weekend (three day week) I saw a movie a day. I saw: Shooter (which I had already seen several months ago, but my girlfriend hadn't seen. great movie ), National Treasure (was a lot better than I expected it to be. I was thoroughly entertained), and a really really really good movie that I had seen tons and tons of times before and I wanted to show it to my girlfriend beause she had never seen it (no matter how hard I try, I can't remember what movie it was, even though it was only like 3 days ago).

I also saw The Mummy Returns, The Scorpion King, and several others I'm sure I'm forgetting.


----------



## DevilsAngel

Last movie watched was Soul Plane. I think it's a pretty funny movie. I'm a big movie watcher...probably watch at least 5 a week. Too many favs to even begin listing them.



ibzrg1570 said:


> Harold and Kumar Go to White Castle. As you can guess from my avatar it's my favorite movie of all time.



That movie rocks! Has the new one come out yet? I can't remember.


----------



## eleven59

Naren said:


> Also saw this again about a week ago since my girl had never seen it.



Yep, that's why I watched it too. We're both fans of Christian Bale, and Christopher Nolan, but she hadn't seen this one yet. 



Naren said:


> This past weekend (three day week) I saw a movie a day. I saw: National Treasure (was a lot better than I expected it to be. I was thoroughly entertained)



Dude, you're creepin' me out because we also watched this movie last weekend, which was a three day weekend for me  I love any kind of movie that involves the main characters having to work out puzzles/riddles/codes to uncover ancient secrets (i.e. Indiana Jones, DaVinci Code, etc.).

We also watched:
Exotica - saw it back in college, loved it, girlfriend wanted to see it
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind - one of my favourite movies of all time.


----------



## playstopause

eleven59 said:


> Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind - one of my favourite movies of all time.



That movie OWNS so much.
Grondy is one of the very few filmmakers today that pushes the bounderies of cinema.


----------



## Naren

eleven59 said:


> Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind - one of my favourite movies of all time.



I really enjoyed that one too.  I saw it a few months ago. I don't know why, but I just thought it was such a depressing movie (in a really good way  - I like depressing movies).


----------



## Karl Hungus

You know, I enjoyed Eternal Sunshine, but by the time I saw it, I felt it was a little over-rated. I still own it on DVD, but just not as amazed as other people seem to be about it.


----------



## Naren

Karl Hungus said:


> You know, I enjoyed Eternal Sunshine, but by the time I saw it, I felt it was a little over-rated. I still own it on DVD, but just not as amazed as other people seem to be about it.



I didn't know anything about the movie before I saw it, so I was very pleasantly surprised and thoroughly enjoyed it. Is it over-rated? I've never heard anyone ever talk about it before. In fact, this thread is the first time I've ever seen anyone on the internet talk about it and I've never even heard anyone talk about in real life. I just saw the film and thought it looked interesting, so I gave it a try.


----------



## bostjan

Soul Plane.

Liked it.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Naren said:


> I didn't know anything about the movie before I saw it, so I was very pleasantly surprised and thoroughly enjoyed it. Is it over-rated? I've never heard anyone ever talk about it before. In fact, this thread is the first time I've ever seen anyone on the internet talk about it and I've never even heard anyone talk about in real life. I just saw the film and thought it looked interesting, so I gave it a try.



I suppose it depends on the sites you visit. On the main site I visit, it was a very well spoken of film.

Don't get me wrong though, I'm not trying to bash the film at all, I'd have just rather seen it without anyone having spoken of it.


----------



## Naren

Karl Hungus said:


> I suppose it depends on the sites you visit. On the main site I visit, it was a very well spoken of film.
> 
> Don't get me wrong though, I'm not trying to bash the film at all, I'd have just rather seen it without anyone having spoken of it.



I don't visit any movie websites anymore (except the IMDB - and that's just information on specific movies you look up). Before joining this forum, I used to belong to a horror and cult cinema forum that I was pretty active in for about a year or a year and a half. Of course, they always talked about movies that your average American/Canadian/Irishman/Englishman/Scot/Australian/etc. had never heard of and would NEVER hear about.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> National Treasure (was a lot better than I expected it to be. I was thoroughly entertained)



Ewww, and you say Swing Girls is mediocre .


----------



## Naren

Lucky Seven said:


> Ewww, and you say Swing Girls is mediocre .



I take that back. Swing Girls TOTALLY SUCKED. 

(I was being nice when I said it was "mediocre")


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> I take that back. MY OPINION TOTALLY SUCKED.
> 
> (I was being dumb when I said it was "mediocre")



Fix'd  

Anyway, I rewatched Blade Runner and Soldier recently. Great films!


----------



## Naren

Lucky Seven said:


> Ewww, and you know that I have absolutely no taste in movies.



Fixed.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Yesterday I watched Zodiac. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## amonb

28 Weeks Later. Thought I had to try it. Sucked.


----------



## Naren

Karl Hungus said:


> Yesterday I watched Zodiac. I really enjoyed it.



I saw that a few months ago. I thought it was pretty interesting. And I always thought Robert Downey Jr. was a very interesting actor to watch.

I saw a few movies within the last few days, but I can't remember what.


----------



## playstopause

Naren said:


> I saw that a few months ago. I thought it was pretty interesting. And I always thought Robert Downey Jr. was a very interesting actor to watch.



 

Downey Jr. is excellent in that movie. Good flick.

...

Watched "The good shepherd" last night. Really interesting (it's on the birth of the CIA). I usually dislike Matt Damon. He was A+ in that movie. Great acting.


----------



## Kevan

After memorizing _Ace Ventura_ (only the 1st one) and all his lines from _The Mask_, I thought it'd be difficult to wrap my mind around Jim Carrey in a serious/dramatic role, but with _The Number 23_ is was EASY.
Good flick. Worth the rent.

My latest, however, is from the Broken Lizard guys: _Beerfest_.
One of the best comedy troupes in ages. I have all their movies on DVD.

If you can, rent _Shawn Of The Dead_ and _Hot Fuzz_ and watch them back to back, in that order.
Get a towel under your ass because you will probably pee your pants from laughing so hard.

Oh, a couple more things:
- _History Of The World- Part 1_ FTW!!!!
- We are Christian Bale fans at this house too. _American Psycho_ FTW!


----------



## DevilsAngel

Most recent has been Scary Movie 1, 2, and 3...will be watching 4 soon. We recently watched Hot Fuzz and thought it was hilarious. 

The Good Shepherd was a great movie...saw that on the big screen. We also added it to our growing collection of movies.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Faust: Love the Damned

Low-budget superhero/horror film. Pretty entertaining in a mindless sort of way.


----------



## Naren

distressed_romeo said:


> Faust: Love the Damned
> 
> Low-budget superhero/horror film. Pretty entertaining in a mindless sort of way.



Strangely enough, I actually saw that movie about a month ago. Complete rubbish. I can't believe I sat through that steaming pile of shit.  (and that's coming from a pretty big horror fan, as well as a fan of low budget horror).

Probably the worst film I've seen this year.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Naren said:


> Strangely enough, I actually saw that movie about a month ago. Complete rubbish. I can't believe I sat through that steaming pile of shit.  (and that's coming from a pretty big horror fan, as well as a fan of low budget horror).
> 
> Probably the worst film I've seen this year.



Agreed.

I bought it on the strenth that it was directed by Brian Yuzna, who had directed Society, Return Of The Living Dead III, and produced the Reanimator films and From Beyond. His stuff was already pretty much low budget B-Movie fare, but Faust was one of the most shockingly bad films I'd ever seen in my life... I hope I never have to see it again in my life. 

Quickly brought it back to where I bought it and got something else instead.


----------



## Naren

Karl Hungus said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I bought it on the strenth that it was directed by Brian Yuzna, who had directed Society, Return Of The Living Dead III, and produced the Reanimator films and From Beyond. His stuff was already pretty much low budget B-Movie fare, but Faust was one of the most shockingly bad films I'd ever seen in my life... I hope I never have to see it again in my life.
> 
> Quickly brought it back to where I bought it and got something else instead.



I've seen pretty much all those movies you mentioned. I liked From Beyond (although it was really cheesy and not scary at all compared to the story it was based on) and I thought the Reanimator films were pretty interesting for the most part. I don't really remember the other films too well. But Faust was unspeakably horrible. My girlfriend and I saw it in a rental store and she said, "What's this?" and I said, "Hey, Faust. The old classic tale... and directed by Brian Yuzna. I've seen some of his movies." We ended up renting it and it was... uh... pretty horrible. Luckily we had actually rented TWO movies and the other one was really really good (I don't remember what it was, though).


----------



## NDG

Battle Royale

Edit* Blade Runner now that I think about it.


----------



## 220BX

the most recent movie that i saw would be "requiem for a dream" . amazing movie.. saw it at a friends place.. i don't know how i missed this one. would recommend it to anyone!


----------



## Mastodon

Karas. 

Karas (anime) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Really awesome OVA that I recommend anyone who digs anime to check out.

Here's a link to the first part in case anyone is interested in checking it out a bit before buying a dvd of it.

Stage6 · Karas ep. 1 - Video and Download · binx14


----------



## Psychoface

my girlfriend con'd me into watching moulin rouge (or however you spell it) so yeah she owes me


----------



## playstopause

Moulin rouge is a great movie. That is if you are into musicals.
But beside the fact it's a musical, it's really well directed and it has nice cinematography.



220BX said:


> the most recent movie that i saw would be "requiem for a dream" . amazing movie..


----------



## Naren

220BX said:


> the most recent movie that i saw would be "requiem for a dream" . amazing movie.. saw it at a friends place.. i don't know how i missed this one. would recommend it to anyone!



I've got that one on DVD. Excellent film.


----------



## Psychoface

playstopause said:


> Moulin rouge is a great movie. That is if you are into musicals.
> But beside the fact it's a musical, it's really well directed and it has nice cinematography.



yeah i liked the cover of Roxanne... pretty damn cool  i must admit... but im not HUGE on musicals so it wasnt really that apealing to me


----------



## eleven59

Naren said:


> I've got that one on DVD. Excellent film.



 Same goes for Pi and The Fountain.


----------



## playstopause

eleven59 said:


> Same goes for Pi and The Fountain.



Big time sir.


----------



## Naren

eleven59 said:


> Same goes for Pi and The Fountain.



I had Pi on DVD too, but I sold it. The Fountain was absolutely amazing. One of the most unique films I've seen recently. And so beautiful.


----------



## evilscribbler

DeathProof and (right now) Sneakers ......


----------



## Lucky Seven

BIODOME lol, jk.

Monty Python's Meaning of Life

great stuff!


----------



## Karl Hungus

Red Dragon


----------



## Naren

Die Another Day (James Bond)


----------



## ZeroSignal

Superbad.

It was OK I guess. Way to many cock jokes. AND I went to see it with two girls so the entire time I was...


----------



## distressed_romeo

Picked up 'Rise of the Silver Surfer' on DVD on my way home from work yesterday. Not exactly oscar-winning drama, but a perfectly entertaining hour-and-a-half. If the rumoured Silver Surfer solo film ever materialises I'd be interested to see it, particularly as the film-makers have said the reason they were holding off on the 'big reveal' of Galactus was to pave the way for it...


----------



## Naren

distressed_romeo said:


> YOU. YES, YOU-REALLY-YOU. YOU BROUGHT THIS THEN? THEY'RE TRYING TO TELL YOU THIS COULD BE HISTORY. ONLY YOUR LOCAL IDENTITY IS ENDING. PAY NO ATTENTION. YOU WANTED TO KNOW WHO'D FIGHT FOR THE REBEL HOUSES? WHO'D BEAR ARMS AGAINST THE ENGINEERS OF HISTORY? YOU WOULD.
> 
> (THE PREVIOUS SENTENCES WERE A LIE. AWAIT INSTRUCTIONS.)



I'm still waiting for my instructions...

but what I'd really want is to know what the hell you're rambling about... 

Yes, you - really you.


----------



## Michael

The last movie I watch was Wayne's World.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Ratatouille...

Honestly, I thought this was vastly over-rated. I did enjoy it, but I just don't see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Naren said:


> I'm still waiting for my instructions...
> 
> but what I'd really want is to know what the hell you're rambling about...
> 
> Yes, you - really you.



I was wondering whether someone would ever ask... 

It's a reference to the Faction Paradox series. One of the ways the two opposing sides in the novels wage war on each other is to undermine an individual's sense of identity by randomly inserting confusing messages like that into their timestreams to get them thinking over things like the possibility that the person they're fighting against is their own future self, or something like that.

Yeah, I know it doesn't make sense...that's kinda the point.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Superman - Doomsday


----------



## distressed_romeo

Xtremevillan said:


> Superman - Doomsday



What's it like? I've been waiting to see it for a while...


----------



## bostjan

The Graduate


----------



## Naren

distressed_romeo said:


> I was wondering whether someone would ever ask...
> 
> It's a reference to the Faction Paradox series. One of the ways the two opposing sides in the novels wage war on each other is to undermine an individual's sense of identity by randomly inserting confusing messages like that into their timestreams to get them thinking over things like the possibility that the person they're fighting against is their own future self, or something like that.
> 
> Yeah, I know it doesn't make sense...that's kinda the point.



 Well, that's dumb...

 So, the point was to make a signature that makes no sense, eh? Without context, something like that just comes across as utter nonsense anyway.

Thanks for the explanation, though.


----------



## Chris

Death Proof. It ruled.


----------



## Buzz762

The Kingdom.

It was badass.


----------



## playstopause

"The good german" by Sodenbergh.

It was good, but very far from beeing a great Sodenbergh.


----------



## Psychoface

follow up from last time... i went to see Across the Universe with my girlfriend yesterday  it was awesome man... good day cheers guys!


----------



## eleven59

Cube


----------



## 7slinger

Transformers...not as bad as I thought it would be


----------



## Apex1rg7x

Deathproof and planter terror. Both kick ass.


----------



## distressed_romeo

'Lord of Illusions', for something like the 50th time!


----------



## Naren

Apex1rg7x said:


> Deathproof and planter terror. Both kick ass.



I've seen both of those and I thought Planet Terror was a lot better than Death Proof.



distressed_romeo said:


> 'Lord of Illusions', for something like the 50th time!



I like that one. It's got a kind of charming cheesiness to it. The idea behind the film was actually pretty cool.


As for films, lately I saw: Hide And Seek (it was okay), Requiem For A Dream (for like the 10th time), Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End (was okay, but probably my least favorite of the three films), and a few that I don't remember.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Watched Stardust last night. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## the.godfather

Tonight, I will be mostly watching....Resident Evil: Extinction. Looking forward to it. Always been a huge fan of the games and I really liked the previous 2 films as well actually. And I know alot of people that didn't. I've only watched the previous 2 on DVD though, so seeing this on the big screen will make a difference. 

Plus, it's got Milla Jovovich action! Awesome!


----------



## Lucky Seven

eleven59 said:


> Cube



Bad ass. Makes me want to read some of my Harlan Ellison right now.


----------



## Desecrated

sicko. very nice movie, made me a bit more proud over our free health care.


----------



## eleven59

Desecrated said:


> sicko. very nice movie, made me a bit more proud over our free health care.



I keep meaning to see that, since they talk about my town in it


----------



## Desecrated

Who killed the electric car. Pretty good movie, americans should watch it.


----------



## Karl Hungus

The Fifth Element.


----------



## Desecrated

silwerhawk. kung fu movie with michelle you.- works for me.


----------



## eleven59

Brought home 28 Weeks Later, Perfume, and Hard Candy from work for the weekend, I'll report back later. (I love working at a store that rents DVDs and lets me take home as many as I want as often as I want  )


----------



## garcia3441

Saw IV


----------



## playstopause

Who saw Saw?
I saw Saw.


----------



## Gilbucci

playstopause said:


> Who saw Saw?
> I saw Saw.


I watched SAW III today..It was pretty good. Whoever makes up the traps is a fucking genius (and insane)

The third one is by far my favorite. I liked the first one as well..but, the second one I didn't like at all. It didn't scare me one bit.

I also watched 'Knocked Up'. Fucking hilarious..Seth Grogen is king.


----------



## jaxadam

I watched "The Reaping" today. That was pretty wild.


----------



## cow 7 sig

saw 4 and john rambo[4] today.


----------



## Desecrated

Resident evil 3 and I now pronounce you chuck and larry. 

Both movies was worth the time seeing them but nothing more. I really hate the music in resident evil, Fucking techno and shit, I could have scored that movie better.


----------



## eleven59

Currently watching Sleepy Hollow


----------



## playstopause

^

Loved "Sleepy Hollow". The cinematography is amazing.


----------



## eleven59

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> Loved "Sleepy Hollow". The cinematography is amazing.



 And the acting is all flawlessly done.


----------



## Gilbucci

I just watched Hostel..and I thought it fucking sucked. Man..I thought it was gonna be something great. I was so totally wrong.


----------



## Naren

Gilbucci said:


> I just watched Hostel..and I thought it fucking sucked. Man..I thought it was gonna be something great. I was so totally wrong.



What made you think it was going to be something great?  

(Yes, it sucks)


----------



## Lucky Seven

Karl Hungus said:


> The Fifth Element.



I have that on DVD, man that movie is, uh, _different_.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Over the last couple of days:

The Princess Bride
Superbad
The Hidden Blade
Eastern Promises


----------



## Mastodon

30 days of Night.

And I loved it.


----------



## eleven59

28 Weeks Later was good as well, I thought.


----------



## furyinternal

Most recently:

Vacancy -  
Zodiac -  
Hot Fuzz -  
Pan's Labyrinth - 1st time:  ; 2nd:  
Apocalypto -  
Cinderella Man -  
Transformers -  
Inside Man -  
MI: 3 -   


Blah, that's enough...


----------



## distressed_romeo

Watched 'In the Mouth of Madness' and 'Hellraiser 2' again this afternoon. Both kick ass!


----------



## Karl Hungus

Just watched The Grudge. The original, of course.


----------



## Naren

Karl Hungus said:


> Just watched The Grudge. The original, of course.



You mean "Juon"? I don't know why they call it "The Grudge" in English when the title really means a "malicious curse." 

In Japan, the American remake, "The Grudge," is called "The Juon" (&#12470;&#21610;&#24681.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Naren said:


> You mean "Juon"? I don't know why they call it "The Grudge" in English when the title really means a "malicious curse."
> 
> In Japan, the American remake, "The Grudge," is called "The Juon" (&#12470;&#21610;&#24681.



Ah, I don't let translations bother me, otherwise stuff could really get under my skin while watching some films.


----------



## Naren

Karl Hungus said:


> Ah, I don't let translations bother me, otherwise stuff could really get under my skin while watching some films.



And that's exactly why I haven't watched a Japanese movie with English subtitles in over 3 years. Back when I did watch them, the subtitles would irritate me from just being plain wrong, incorrect, phrased horribly, or only half-translated (which is common in fan subs for japanimation and such).

I'd probably build up a lot of stress if I watched Japanese films with English subtitles nowadays.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Naren said:


> And that's exactly why I haven't watched a Japanese movie with English subtitles in over 3 years. Back when I did watch them, the subtitles would irritate me from just being plain wrong, incorrect, phrased horribly, or only half-translated (which is common in fan subs for japanimation and such).
> 
> I'd probably build up a lot of stress if I watched Japanese films with English subtitles nowadays.



True, but I just don't let it bother me. I don't think my Japanese is good enough to watch films without subtitles though, so I guess I just can't afford to let bad subs bother me.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Watched 'Fragile', a horror film I brought on impulse at my local video shop today. Despite having Calista 'needs to eat a sandwich' Flockheart in it, it was a seriously good film, and has one of the freakiest monsters I've seen in a while. 

Am I the only on who thinks hospitals make awesome settings for horror films?


----------



## distressed_romeo

Just watched 'Scanners'. Interesting film, but now I just wanna watch 'Videodrome' again!


----------



## eleven59

That "Fragile" movie looks/sounds interesting. May have to track it down


----------



## Gilbucci

Naren said:


> What made you think it was going to be something great?
> 
> (Yes, it sucks)


You know what?..I have no idea whatsoever


----------



## Karl Hungus

Just finished watching Hostel Part II.


----------



## DelfinoPie

Passed out to "Fight Club" last night and woke up because its got horrible menu screen that gave me a head-ache from all its flickering and annoying music lol.

Don't think I actually saw that much of it before falling asleep, come to think of it.


----------



## eleven59

I watched "Election" on Showcase DIVA last night for some reason 

It wasn't bad.


----------



## Apophis

Saw4


----------



## playstopause

Deathproof.

Meh.
Should have lasted -30 minutes.


----------



## Blexican

Mr. Brooks. It's Kevin Costner playing a serial killer. It ruled.


----------



## garcia3441

Sicko. It made me wanna move to Canada or the U.K.


----------



## eleven59

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 2: Secret of the Ooze


----------



## Lucky Seven

eleven59 said:


> Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 2: Secret of the Ooze



I have a poster for that movie, somewhere.


----------



## eleven59

Lucky Seven said:


> I have a poster for that movie, somewhere.



I have a puzzle of that movie poster, somewhere


----------



## Shawn

I watched these movies so far this week~

Turistas, Idiocrisy (Luke Wilson, Maya Rudolph ), Borat, Fearless (Jet Li), Planet Terror and Hostel 2 (Bijou Phillips ).


----------



## Naren

Day Watch. It's this Russian movie about the forces of light and darkness and all these vampires and crazy supernatural psycho stuff. It was actually really interesting and really well done. I'm not exactly sure how that chalk of destiny thing worked, though... Maybe they didn't think it through too much...


----------



## Lucky Seven

Starship Troopers, I love this movie (yes, I've read the book)


----------



## DelfinoPie

Amores Perros ("Love's a Bitch")

It's similar in narrative style (3 unchronological, interweeving stories) to Pulp Fiction, although its Mexican and better.


----------



## playstopause

^

Great film.


----------



## MrJack

Shine.

Saw it during a music course when the teacher was checking what kind of voice registers we have one by one. In my opinion it is a good movie, funny at some parts. Though you do start to wonder if the guy had ADHD.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Shawn said:


> I watched these movies so far this week~
> 
> Turistas, Idiocrisy (Luke Wilson, Maya Rudolph ), Borat, Fearless (Jet Li), Planet Terror and Hostel 2 (Bijou Phillips ).



What did you think of fearless?


----------



## Naren

Karl Hungus said:


> What did you think of fearless?



 You could, you know, read the thread he started about it, entitled "Jet Li: Fearless" that is about 3-4 threads below this one.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Naren said:


> You could, you know, read the thread he started about it, entitled "Jet Li: Fearless" that is about 3-4 threads below this one.



Fine then! I will!


----------



## Lucky Seven

I give it a rating of four Red Stars.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Last film I watched was Another Public Enemy, which I reviewed here. Dissapointing to say the least.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Watch a French film called Tell No One. Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Naren

Been watching some of the old Bond movies lately.


----------



## Zepp88

Hellraiser 3


It's the "Waynes World" of Hellrasier films.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Watched Terminator 1 for the first time in years last night. The funny part is, I didn't remember the soundtrack being quite that awesome...


----------



## Zepp88

Quite an awesome film. 
 with the soundtrack.


----------



## Ken

Unfortunately, the last film I watched was Borat.

OhEmGee.

Watched it with my wife and my 19 year-old daughter. I even apologized to both of them before it started, because I knew it was going to be bad. Just didn't realize how bad. It's one of those movies that I'm glad I've seen, but will probably never watch again.


----------



## Despised_0515

Suicide Circle

some fucked up japanese film
my girl was obsessed with it
so i watched it with her
pretty rad shit


----------



## Shawn

Last night I watched (again)~

Big Momma 2
Analyze This

They were on HBO.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Fargo.


----------



## sakeido

The Princess Bride

"Inconceivable!"
I forgot how awesome that movie is. One of my favorites of all time!


----------



## Lucky Seven

Superbad

I Am Legend

They Live


----------



## Karl Hungus

sakeido said:


> The Princess Bride
> 
> "Inconceivable!"
> I forgot how awesome that movie is. One of my favorites of all time!



"I don't think that word means what you think it does."

Or words to that effect!

Freakin' love that film, and watched it again recently.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Ghostbusters 2.


----------



## Metal Ken

Alien. \m/


----------



## eleven59

Zoolander, and part of Batman Forever (that movie had some of the best casting choices, too bad it was written like the old Adam West TV series).


----------



## Lucky Seven

Metal Ken said:


> Alien. \m/



Ridley Scott = My second favorite director after Stanley Kubrick.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Justed watched The Abandoned. Reviewed it here.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

a scanner darkly, and i enjoyed it alot


----------



## Naren

I saw Saving Private Ryan and Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End a few days ago. My girlfriend had seen neither and wanted to see them.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Watched 'Shrek 2' on Xmas day with my family and 'Transformers' with my dad and brother last night.


----------



## Karl Hungus

The Incredibles
Kikujiro (reviewed here)


----------



## Nick

300, fucking


----------



## stuh84

Probably Billy Madison, that film rocks. I'm introducing my girl to a lot of films, and theres yet to be one she hasn't fallen in love with, so far its all Kevin Smith stuff and a couple of odds and ends, but I shall introduce her to everything 

She hasn't even seen Pulp Fiction.......


----------



## Lucky Seven

Hehe, all four Tremors movies!


----------



## TomAwesome

I saw Fracture last night. Anthony Hopkins is great.


----------



## eleven59

In the last little while during my time off from work:

A History Of Violence - hadn't seen it yet, glad I finally saw it, awesome 
Igby Goes Down - saw it years ago, brought it home from work so the girlfriend could see it, good movie 
Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix - saw it in theaters originally, got it on DVD to complete the collection, but sat on the forum the whole time as it's nowhere near as good as the book.
Without A Paddle - was on TV, forgot how hilarious it was 
The Fountain - finally bought it on DVD, still blows my mind


----------



## playstopause

eleven59 said:


> The Fountain - finally bought it on DVD, still blows my mind


----------



## Lucky Seven

TomAwesome said:


> I saw Fracture last night. Anthony Hopkins is great.



Great great movie IMO.


----------



## eleven59

playstopause said:


>



Saw it twice in theaters too


----------



## DelfinoPie

stuh84 said:


> Probably Billy Madison, that film rocks. I'm introducing my girl to a lot of films, and theres yet to be one she hasn't fallen in love with, so far its all Kevin Smith stuff and a couple of odds and ends, but I shall introduce her to everything
> 
> She hasn't even seen Pulp Fiction.......



One of the girls I live with hasn't even seen Taxi Driver


----------



## Uber Mega

Because i was showing it my bro: I watched The Assassination of Richard Nixon again...beautiful film, Penn model's himself on DeNiro's 'Taxi Driver' character somewhat, and indeed 'Assassination' makes similar observations as TD, but Penn does a fantastic and believable job of portraying Samuel Bicke's descent into self-worthlessness and hate. The film grows in intensity from start to finish into a superb climax, and the story is fantastic throughout. 

I highly recommend it.


----------



## Apex1rg7x

Just finished watching King Arthur for probably the 10th time. That is maybe my favorite movie of all time.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Just after watching The Bourne Ultimatum.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Hehe, "Arthur"!


----------



## distressed_romeo

Watched 'Dark City' last night.


----------



## ZeroSignal

I Am Legend. Will Smith is my hero...

It was a great film I have to say. I really want to see it again actually. Scared the bejayus out of me.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Sweetey Todd


----------



## Desecrated

Afro-american (can't write the correct title) ninja - blaxplotation movie from the 70ths.


----------



## eleven59

Lucky Seven said:


> Sweetey Todd





I also saw Swee*n*ey Todd, and it was killer  (no pun intended)

And I re-watched Vanilla Sky because my girlfriend hadn't seen it, and I still think it's awesome.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Watched 'Gremlins 2' last night. I'd forgotten how fucking surreal that film is...


----------



## Awakened Sleeper

distressed_romeo said:


> Watched 'Dark City' last night.



Awesome film, but paced far too quickly. This seems to be one of those films that passed by un-noticed by most people.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Awakened Sleeper said:


> Awesome film, but paced far too quickly. This seems to be one of those films that passed by un-noticed by most people.


----------



## deathmask666

Most recent movies:

*AVP Requiem
Rush Hour 3 
Friends of god
Oil 'n' Asses
Grannies Gone Anal 2
Big Wet Asses 12*


----------



## the.godfather

'I Am Legend' - pretty good actually. I'm a big Will Smith fan anyway, so that probably helped. Loved the way it was filmed, thought it was very clever in parts. I don't think I'd pay to go and see it again at the Cinema, but it will definitely be a Blu-Ray/HD-DVD purchase for me when the time comes.


----------



## Michael

Last movie I watch was Housesitter (Goldie Horn and Steve Martin).  Love that movie.


----------



## Buzz762

American Beauty.

I just now realized Chris Cooper was in it.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Predator 1.

Watching it again only made me want to see Predator 2 again. A trip to HMV is in order tomorrow...


----------



## Karl Hungus

Taxi Driver


----------



## furyinternal

The Matrix Trilogy

Been about a year since I had seen them last. Great movies.


----------



## Desecrated

The great yokai war
Shadowless sword
Joshua
Night of the living dead.


----------



## Apophis

AVP2
I'm Legend
Saw4


----------



## Bound

I am Legend
The Bourne Ultimatum
23


----------



## distressed_romeo

Watched 'Predator 2' and 'Serenity' last night.


----------



## eleven59

The Shawshank Redemption - Seen it before, many times, still amazing
Tenacious D and the Pick of Destiny - Saw it in theaters, still amazing
Juno - Took a chance on it, and it blew my mind with it's brilliance and amazing...ness...just see it  It's clever, funny, brilliantly written, acted, directed, edited...just amazing.


----------



## furyinternal

The Golden Compass

The story is very dry and vacuous, but it is quite pleasing to the eye.


----------



## Desecrated

rush hour 3 - turned it off
the deaths of ian stone - pretty good movie
magnificent bodyguard - early jackie chan movie where they reused the soundtrack from star wars, maybe the worst kung fu movie ever.
The Evil Of Frankenstein - I just had to rewatch this to see a good movie.
shadowless sword - pretty good korean movie.
gone baby gone - halfgood american thriller.


----------



## furyinternal

Oh, and I watched Surf's Up with my kids tonight.

I thought it was pretty funny, but my kids all fell asleep.


----------



## playstopause

INLAND EMPIRE.



Now that's Cinema with a capital "C". A tough one.


----------



## eleven59

Hard Candy.

Holy fuck it was good.

I also saw Chasing Amy for the first time a couple nights ago and really liked it. It's not what you'd expect from Kevin Smith, and it's not really a Jay and Silent Bob film, and that's why it got some bad reviews from fans, but I think it may be my favourite film of his, and a sign that he can do more than just dick and fart jokes. I hope he does more like this (though reading his book "My Boring-Ass Life" makes that seem unlikely).


----------



## TomAwesome

eleven59 said:


> I also saw Chasing Amy for the first time a couple nights ago and really liked it. It's not what you'd expect from Kevin Smith, and it's not really a Jay and Silent Bob film, and that's why it got some bad reviews from fans, but I think it may be my favourite film of his, and a sign that he can do more than just dick and fart jokes. I hope he does more like this (though reading his book "My Boring-Ass Life" makes that seem unlikely).



I watched Chasing Amy again a month or two ago. It's probably one of my favorite KS movies.


----------



## furyinternal

Dragon Wars

.....Meh......

It had some decent moments, but most of the time it was repetitious and bland.


----------



## eleven59

TomAwesome said:


> I watched Chasing Amy again a month or two ago. It's probably one of my favorite KS movies.



It's funny, because I avoided it for a long time because people told me it sucked, or at the very least told me "It's not as funny as the other ones" and for some reason, I just assumed it was bad (didn't help that Kevin Smith himself shit talks it a lot too, like Jersey Girl), but I definitely think it was his most ambitious and unique movie so far. 

Clerks 2 seemed to bring back some of the personal message of Amy and combining it with some of his best humour yet, but I'd love to see him do another movie like Amy.


----------



## Shawn

Fast and the Furious part 2, Tokyo Drift.


----------



## Uber Mega

To End All Wars.

Good stuff.


----------



## Shawn

Resident Evil 3

Rush Hour 3

Halloween


----------



## Hawksmoor

Un long dimanche de fiançailles


----------



## playstopause

^

The cinematography of this film is amazing. Love the actress too (Audrey Tautou ), but overall it ressemble "Amélie" a lot, story-construction wise. A very good film overall. Jeunet OWNS imo.


----------



## NDG

Lady Vengeance


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

I watched Sunshine yesterday. Loved it.


----------



## Naren

I went to the theater with my girlfriend yesterday and watched I Am Legend. Was pretty good. 

Also saw Transformers with her (I had already seen it, but she was adamant on wanting to see it).


----------



## Hawksmoor

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> The cinematography of this film is amazing. Love the actress too (Audrey Tautou ), but overall it ressemble "Amélie" a lot, story-construction wise. A very good film overall. Jeunet OWNS imo.




The story is a bit better, and the ending is... Breathtakingly beautiful.

I am Legend was great, but I have a bit of a hard time with the theocentric ending. Too " deus ex machina" for my taste.


----------



## Naren

Hawksmoor said:


> I am Legend was great, but I have a bit of a hard time with the theocentric ending. Too " deus ex machina" for my taste.



I agree. I thought "Nevil's right! There's no fucking way there's a god when 98% of the world's population is dead and the ones who are alive are either zombies or suffering at the hands of zombies." Then that ridiculous butterfly thing gets thrown in there. It just seemed so random, considering that the whole movie up to that point completely denied the existance of a god and then suddenly "oh, wait... nah, on second thought, there is a god... for some reason... even though it contrasts with everything up till now..."

I think the original novel had a pretty hopeless desperate ending, whereas this one had the hopeful happy Hollywood ending.

I thought it was a good movie, but that was the one thing about it I didn't like.


----------



## distressed_romeo

'Blade Runner'. Pure fucking brilliance.


----------



## -K4G-

children of men.


----------



## Thomas

King of California.


----------



## playstopause

distressed_romeo said:


> 'Blade Runner'. Pure fucking brilliance.



 

Have you seen the new boxset?


----------



## distressed_romeo

playstopause said:


> Have you seen the new boxset?



That's the version I just bought.


----------



## Uber Mega

distressed_romeo said:


> 'Blade Runner'. Pure fucking brilliance.



I heard that, in the BR version where at the end they're flying over the hills or whatever (the director's cut?) the scenery is actually unused footage from "The Shining"


----------



## Hawksmoor

The Life of Brian


300


----------



## metalfiend666

I Am Legend. Awesome remake of The Omega Man, though I'd have preferred it if the others had been kept more like the original's versions. They were scarier.


----------



## eleven59

Naren said:


> I agree. I thought "Nevil's right! There's no fucking way there's a god when 98% of the world's population is dead and the ones who are alive are either zombies or suffering at the hands of zombies." Then that ridiculous butterfly thing gets thrown in there. It just seemed so random, considering that the whole movie up to that point completely denied the existance of a god and then suddenly "oh, wait... nah, on second thought, there is a god... for some reason... even though it contrasts with everything up till now..."
> 
> I think the original novel had a pretty hopeless desperate ending, whereas this one had the hopeful happy Hollywood ending.
> 
> I thought it was a good movie, but that was the one thing about it I didn't like.


I never made the connection until now, but I wonder if that has anything to do with Will Smith's converting to Scientology...


----------



## Hawksmoor

That would be weird because the ending was clearly Christian inspired... Or would that be a false assumtion?


----------



## eleven59

Hawksmoor said:


> That would be weird because the ending was clearly Christian inspired... Or would that be a false assumtion?



I'd say it's clearly _religion_ inspired. Name one religion that _doesn't_ claim some higher power is all around us controlling our fates.


----------



## Desecrated

eleven59 said:


> I'd say it's clearly _religion_ inspired. Name one religion that _doesn't_ claim some higher power is all around us controlling our fates.



+1


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Hawksmoor

Ok, point taken 

Hotel Rwanda...

Now that's a heartwrenching movie, not in the last part because of the role my little country ( as a former colonist) plays in it...
I feel gutted.


----------



## Karl Hungus

3:10 to Yuma
Once Upon A Time In Amerca

Can't think what I watched before them.


----------



## Nerina

Fierce People and The Bucket List <--- really good.


----------



## ElRay

In reverse chronoligical order:

Return to Neverland
The Tigger Movie
Peter Pan
Alvin & The Chipmunks (the old animated, not the new CG)
Return to Neverland
Peter Pan

We tried Labyrinth & Little Mermaid II, but they were too scary (somebody kidnapping the baby) for the oldest (almost 4yrs).

Ray


----------



## sakeido

3:10 to Yuma - great movie, but still, the best Western gunfight ever put to film is in Open Range (I don't think that film's masterful 10 minute gunfight will ever be topped).

Eastern Promises - Viggo is the man. Great story too, good plot twist, but it was surprisingly very short. I thought it would have been a couple hours long, but as it sits, it was perfectly paced and engaging the whole time. 

Blade Runner Ultimate Director's Cut or whatever - I'm glad I didn't buy it. Almost zero changes compared to the previous Director's Cut, no major story revelations, and lots of unnoticeable cosmetic changes. Still open ended and thought provoking, but if you already own the Director's Cut, not worth a purchase unless you want it in HD.


----------



## the.godfather

Fifth Element: Remastered (Blu-Ray) - it had been ages since I had seen it, so it was nice to watch the remastered high-def version at last. I waited for the remastered version as I heard the first release wasn't too great. But this was an amazing transfer. Looked great in high-def and really made watching it again enjoyable. Great film.  

Mila Jovovich =


----------



## playstopause

Sunshine.

I had high hopes and was a bit deceived... A great film nonetheless.


----------



## Russ

The best movie I've seen recently was The Kingdom. 2007 seemed to me to be a dud for movies, anyone else think so? I'm struggling to come up with something better at the moment for the entire year. I can't count the times I walked in and out of mininova.org, er... blockbuster, with nothing to show for it during the past year...


----------



## eleven59

Russ said:


> The best movie I've seen recently was The Kingdom. 2007 seemed to me to be a dud for movies, anyone else think so? I'm struggling to come up with something better at the moment for the entire year. I can't count the times I walked in and out of mininova.org, er... blockbuster, with nothing to show for it during the past year...



You might want to edit that last sentence. We tend to frown on public displays of piracy here.


----------



## Hawksmoor

Right now: Superman returns and Spiderman 3

While not being overly terrible flicks, the comic fan in me frowns at inaccuracies throughout both movies.


----------



## Shawn

Live Free or Die Hard. Killer movie.


----------



## Randy

Rambo. Holy shit!


----------



## sakeido

Stranger Than Fiction. I really, really liked it.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Went to see Penelope last night. I reviewed it here.


----------



## eleven59

Untraceable - surprisingly good, though I had some issues with a few things.


----------



## 7slinger

levelhead86 said:


> Rambo. Holy shit!



I haven't been into "action" flicks like this for quite a while, but I went with a group of friends and saw Rambo, and it was pretty fuckin bad-ass


----------



## Desecrated

alien vs predator 2, absolute garbage.


----------



## Uber Mega

Cloverfield...twice in 24 hours...it was THAT hardcore.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Rambo. The violence gave me a boner. It was a nice return to the cheesy kill fest action flicks from the 80's.


----------



## sakeido

Saw Rambo last night. Most violent movie I have ever seen, hands down.


----------



## Shorty

Cloverfield. Not a bad movie but gave me a killer migraine!


----------



## Karl Hungus

War.

Review: karlhungus.com: War


----------



## Michael

When I stayed at my sisters house about a month ago we watched The Hawk Is Dying. It was pretty good. I've always liked Paul Giamatti. Anyone else seen it?


----------



## Hawksmoor

Cloverfield... Nothing scared me anymore untill I saw his movie. Great, but the concept will only work once and they better not make a sequel.

Hot Fuzz... Funiest police pastiche ever!

Ex - Drummer, flemish movies suck, but this one was shocking... I like.


----------



## Michael

I watched Wayne's World last night. Always good.


----------



## eleven59

Presently watching Mr. Woodcock.

Also watched a few minutes of "Pi" and remembered how awesome it is.


----------



## Shotglass

I'm watching Bram Stoker's Dracula right now, which is a classic. It's on Spike.
Last night we watching Mr. Woodcock. I wasn't expecting much to be honest, I was expecting it to be a generic comedy with a few laughs, but it was actually pretty funny. I'd watch it again.



eleven59 said:


> Presently watching Mr. Woodcock.
> 
> Also watched a few minutes of "Pi" and remembered how awesome it is.



Yeah .. What he said.


----------



## Despised_0515

Watched Distrubia last weekend with my gf

After watching it, I've come to the conclusion that movies with AWESOME movie trailers have a higher chance of sucking and movies with NOT SO AWESOME movie trailers have a higher chance of being pretty good movies  Like Disturbia.

Oh and I NEED to watch the Iron Man movie coming out.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Hmm... Last batch of films I've watched that I can remember:

Gangs of New York
No Country For Old Men
Eastern Promises
Casino
The Departed


----------



## eleven59

Reign Over Me 

Blew my mind. Really good movie.


----------



## Korbain

jaws
blood diamond

thats been in the past few days.


----------



## Hawksmoor

Ghost Rider... Why doesn't Eva Mendez get any bigger roles? this lady has potential.


----------



## Thomas

eleven59 said:


> Reign Over Me
> 
> Blew my mind. Really good movie.


I have seen it twice now. Adam Sandler is a really great actor.

And Liv Tyler =


----------



## Karl Hungus

Twelve Angry Men


----------



## Lee

Borat, volume 3 of the Best of Beavis and Butthead, Hot Fuzz, and Clerks.


----------



## Nerina

Death Sentence was good.


----------



## eleven59

Thomas said:


> I have seen it twice now. Adam Sandler is a really great actor.



It's true, but much like Robin Williams and Jim Carrey he'll never get the respect he deserves in serious roles.


----------



## Kevan

"_*World's Fastest Indian*_"

FUCKING FANTASTIC.
Hopkins is *perfect* in his role.

I might have to own this one.


Karl- you on a big Leonardo DiCaprio kick?


----------



## Despised_0515

Rented Resident Evil: Extinction yesterday [which was badass! ] to watch with my gf and there was a movie trailer that caught our interest... the movie trailer for Night Watch [the trailer for Day Watch that came on right before it wasn't AS interesting] so we went ahead and found the movie online to download it.

After her brother burned it to a DVD today when I came over we popped it in the 360...
THAT MOVIE WAS FUCKIN TRIPPY!  in a totally awesome way, fuckin' great movie 


And yes, we also downloaded Day Watch... we got half way through and just got bored and stopped watching.


----------



## Naren

In the last few days, I watched:

RoboCop
Lethal Weapon 2
The Replacement Killers

and a few others I don't remember at the moment.


----------



## the.godfather

The last film I watched was actually Rambo 3. Even though it's terrible when compared to all of the others. It was on TV and I couldn't resist watching it all the way through!


----------



## Hawksmoor

Are you a masochist...? That's how they tortured Noriega!


----------



## Randy

30 Days of Night, and The Machinist. Both pretty interesting in their own right.


----------



## Shawn

Batman Begins.


----------



## Deschain

The newer Dawn of the Dead. Pretty fucking cool actually!!! Me rikey, AND Slither, which was wierd and making me very squeamish whilkst watching it.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Just saw There Will Be Blood at the cinema. T'was a nice family film. 



Kevan said:


> Karl- you on a big Leonardo DiCaprio kick?



Nope, Scorcese kick!


----------



## distressed_romeo

Highlander. 

Can't believe it took me so long to get round to watching it. Pure fucking awesomeness!


----------



## DelfinoPie

Flight of the Living Dead.

...it was an experience.


----------



## nordhauser06

Back by Popular Demand: AMC Entertainment(R) Presents a Single-Day Showing of All Five ``Best Picture'' Films

Pulled the 12 hour marathon here. Fun shit.


----------



## playstopause

Elizabeth : the golden age.



Cate Blanchet


----------



## Kevan

"_Mr. Woodcock_" was pretty good. Worth the rent.
M.C. Gainey FTW! 

"_Lake Placid 2_" was a complete fucking disaster.
It was so awful, it might have even sucked all the awesomeness out of the original. I'll have to check my DVD of the first one to make sure it didn't melt as I watched (in gut-wrenching pain) the sequel.

The studio- and the SFX/CGI guys- should hang their heads in shame for that one.


----------



## eleven59

Mr. Woodcock was definitely a pleasant surprise 

Currently re-watching "I, Robot" and remembering all the problems I had with it the first time I saw it.


----------



## Hawksmoor

Showing today in the youth house:
Pirates 3
300

Yepp, it's the blockbuster matinee


----------



## DelfinoPie

Watched "Men Behind the Sun" last night.

Currently watching the original "King Kong".


----------



## Uber Mega

Vantage Point.

Dennis Quaid stole my name, Thomas Barnes...if only the film was half decent I wouldn't have minded.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Juno. Great indie movie. 
Knocked Up. This movie is solid and I could watch it a thousand times.
V for Vendetta. My favorite DC comic movie. You can't get better action than V blowing up Big Ben.


----------



## Shotglass

Watching Fifth Element right now.
<3


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Ben-Hur.


----------



## Hawksmoor

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Juno. Great indie movie.
> Knocked Up. This movie is solid and I could watch it a thousand times.
> V for Vendetta. My favorite DC comic movie. You can't get better action than V blowing up Big Ben.



V is idd a very good movie... Too bad they ommitted so much from the OGN though.


----------



## SevenDeadly

Aachi and Ssipak


----------



## Michael

Hey Arnold!: The movie.


----------



## DelfinoPie

Fortress 2 (it was on TV and no one could be arsed to change channel)
City Hunter

I fucking hate "City Hunter"...in fact I have a distinct dislike of most of Jackie Chan's films. But I couldn't be arsed to leave the room so I have no right to complain


----------



## Hawksmoor

You should watch City Hunter the anime it's soooooo funny.


----------



## Kevan

Shotglass said:


> Watching Fifth Element right now.
> <3


Milla Jovovich FTW!!!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Kevan said:


> Milla Jovovich FTW!!!



fap fap fap fap


----------



## playstopause

"Eastern Promises."

It fucking ruled.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Troll 2...this is the seventh time I've seen it. Still the best worst movie IMO.


----------



## Anthony

Lucky Seven said:


> Troll 2...this is the seventh time I've seen it. Still the best worst movie IMO.



Is that "they're eating her, then they're gonna eat me. Auuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh!"?

Revolver: Fucking confusing if you're practicing at the same time.
Anyways, Jason Statham ftw. Transporter 3 and Crank 2, can't fucking wait.


----------



## the.godfather

I watched 'The Devil's Rejects' last night on Blu-Ray. Fucking awesome movie! It was just so gritty and disturbing, and boy is Sheri Moon Zombie hot in this thing! Even when covered in blood. 

Anybody else seen it/like it?


----------



## DelfinoPie

I bought the Hitchcock boxset from HMV during the week because it was on offer. 14 films for £25, you can't lose.

I watched "Frenzy" last night  Good stuff.


----------



## FortePenance

Just finished watching Rambo.

There needed to be more gore IMO. Or at least more scenes of Rambo knifing people and other shit instead of just standing behind that gun all the time.


----------



## zimbloth

Unless you want to be scarred for life, don't watch the movie "Sleepaway Camp"


----------



## Jachop

"Thank you for not smoking"

Cool film. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## DelfinoPie

zimbloth said:


> Unless you want to be scarred for life, don't watch the movie "Sleepaway Camp"



Same can be said about "My Big Phat Hip-Hop Family"


----------



## Kevan

Watched "_Hitman_".

Twice.

Back-to-back.

(Yes- it was that good.)


----------



## PeteyG

Just watched the re-done version of Return Of The Jedi tonight, with the new CGI parts that don't work well with the older film, and Hayden Christensen put in at the end as the ghost of Anakin Skywalker, and the Ewok Song taken out for a lesser piece of music that just doesn't fit as well... fucking blasphemy.


----------



## Stitch

They took out the Ewok song?!  Thats the best bit of that whole film!


----------



## playstopause

PeteyG said:


> ... and Hayden Christensen put in at the end as the ghost of Anakin Skywalker...



That was AWFUL. I hate Lucas for doing this.


----------



## gaunten

watched the classics bill & ted's excellent/bogus adventure today and yesterday.
most triumphant!!!


----------



## 220BX

micheal clayton, no country for old men, departed,there will be blood and last king of scotland!!....


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Across the Universe....I wish there had been weed involved.


----------



## djpharoah

No Country for Old Men. 

One of the best movies i have seen in a long time.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Just watched Amalie. Great French film.


----------



## Thomas

Sunshine.

Now, I am not the biggest fan of sci-fi, but... holy crap. I will have to see it again.


----------



## playstopause

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Just watched Amalie. Great French film.



I guess you mean "Amelie"? The one with Audrey Tautou? If so, great film indeed.


----------



## YYZ2112

I just saw "We Own The Night" yesterday. Not bad. Marky Mark makes some good films.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

playstopause said:


> I guess you mean "Amelie"? The one with Audrey Tautou? If so, great film indeed.



Yeah. My finger zigged when it should have zagged. Oh I just watched Heavy Metal.


----------



## eleven59

The Ruins


----------



## Hawksmoor

Jarhead

The Bourne Ultimatum


----------



## Thrashmanzac

snatch for about th 17th time


----------



## DelfinoPie

Found Ghostbusters 2, Halloween and Jason and the Argonauts in ASDA for £3 each; so them!

Oh, and "The Ringer"


----------



## YYZ2112

Hawksmoor said:


> The Bourne Ultimatum




I loved this movie. Actually I love all three of them.


----------



## jaxadam

The Mist.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Sweeny Todd: the Deamon Baber of Fleet Street


----------



## Naren

The Prestige - awesome movie. Huge fan of Christopher Nolan, Christian Bale, and Hugh Jackson and the storyline was really really good. 

The Abyss - it was alright. can't give it a thumbs up or thumbs down.

No Country For Old Men - not sure how I feel about this one. I thought it was an okay movie, I guess, but it didn't really do much for me.

Resident Evil Extinction - kinda want to give this a thumbs down because it was kind of crappy, but it was at least entertaining enough to keep me watching.


----------



## Celiak

King of California... incredible acting, awesome story, funny as hell.


----------



## FortePenance

Clerks II. My 4th rewatch.


----------



## eleven59

The Good Night - EXCELLENT movie. The writing/acting is brilliant, the dialogue flows like natural conversation. Simon Pegg and Martin Freeman are hilarious, the visual style is perfect, and the overall concept is really cool. Kind of like a blend of Waking Life (concept, not visuals), Vanilla Sky, and maybe a little bit of The Fountain (in the way it jumps between two realities).


----------



## lailer75

Funny Games, wow was that hilarious


----------



## the.godfather

Lethal Weapon 2, a classic! 

Patsy Kensit was so hot in this movie.


----------



## Emperoff

Golgotha = Best villain ever


----------



## YYZ2112

I just saw the movie "21" yesterday at the theater. I really liked it. Two  up.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

sin city, i almost forgot how cool that movie is...


----------



## kung_fu

Rocky Balboa


----------



## eleven59

The Truman Show


----------



## OrsusMetal

I work part-time at a Blockbuster, so I get to see more than I should. But that last film I watched was in theatres. It was Prom Night....I know, lame right?

But it was a date movie and it wasn't TOO bad. The killer looked exactly like Tom Morello though....the fuck?


----------



## XEN

Just dragged up an old classic - Night of the Hunter. Awesome movie, creepy as hell and way ahead of its time.


----------



## ohio_eric

urklvt said:


> Just dragged up an old classic - Night of the Hunter. Awesome movie, creepy as hell and way ahead of its time.





That is a tremendous movie.


----------



## metalheadpunk

watched raiders of the lost arc last night. fuckin great! forgot how cheesy it is though, really seemed dated this time through.


----------



## YYZ2112

metalheadpunk said:


> watched raiders of the lost arc last night. fuckin great! forgot how cheesy it is though, really seemed dated this time through.



The first one?


----------



## metalheadpunk

YYZ2112 said:


> The first one?



yeah raiders is the first indy movie. and now i'm watching the 2nd! temple of doom.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Old School...I wish Will would make more films like this.

Alien...I fucking love this movie, Ridley Scott just owns. (also Sigourney Weaver is hawt!)

The Animatrix...Has some really cool stuff, I especially love the Detective Story.

Equilibrium...a bit cheesy in some ways, but really an awesome film. I think it's overlooked.

The Punisher...such an entertaining film. "Made you kill your wife..." (BEST LINE EVAR!)



DelfinoPie said:


> I bought the Hitchcock boxset from HMV during the week because it was on offer. 14 films for £25, you can't lose.
> 
> I watched "Frenzy" last night  Good stuff.



Shadow of a Doubt \m/


----------



## Lucky Seven

Dark City...Incredible film. First time I've seen it.


----------



## eleven59

Cloverfield. First time seeing it. AMAZING movie.


----------



## Lucky Seven

eleven59 said:


> Cloverfield. First time seeing it. AMAZING movie.



It really is...half of my friends hate it though.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

The Orphanage. Directed by Guillermo Del Toro and completely in Spanish. I was really scared and so glad I watched it in when it was light out.


----------



## Karl Hungus

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> The Orphanage. Directed by Guillermo Del Toro and completely in Spanish. I was really scared and so glad I watched it in when it was light out.



It was produced by del Toro, and directed by Juan Antonio Bayona.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

My bad. Thanks for the info. I just have a friend give it to me and tell me to watch. Del Toro's name is the big one on the front of the box.  I have a love for foriegn films.


----------



## Buzz762

The Last Legion.

I actually liked it, which is a surprise to me. I liked King Arthur too, though. I can see why it wasn't a very big movie. The reviews had me expecting it to be pure rubbish. 

Also.. a certain review I read brought up an interesting point. Why is there an unexplained black guy in the middle of a foreign country during that time period?


----------



## Karl Hungus

Oh yeah, last film I watched was The Untouchables. Certainly not bad.


----------



## Shawn

I watched I Am Legend with Will Smith. It was a great movie.


----------



## Alex-D33

Brainscan .


----------



## eleven59

Shawn said:


> I watched I Am Legend with Will Smith. It was a great movie.



Which ending? Because I thought the alternate ending was fucking incredible, while the original ending was mediocre.


----------



## Shotglass

Identity, it was good.
I had only heard of it briefly before tonight.


----------



## Michael

I watched Jerry Maguire the other day.  It was on TV.


----------



## cow 7 sig

eleven59 said:


> Which ending? Because I thought the alternate ending was fucking incredible, while the original ending was mediocre.



theres two endings?so the original is when he pulls the pin on the grenade and charges at the freak,then the woman and child get to the fort?

how do i get the other version?.


i watched AvP 2 and john rambo again today


----------



## playstopause

^

You might want to add "spoiler tags" right there!


----------



## Mastodon

Pi, Requiem for a Dream, Watership Down, and Running Scared.


----------



## Wolfpack76

the last one i watched was 1000 bc dang that was cool


----------



## Lucky Seven

Event Horizon...it was kinda lame imo.


----------



## eleven59

Mastodon said:


> Pi, Requiem for a Dream, Watership Down, and Running Scared.



Pi and Requiem for a Dream are two of my all-time favourite movies 

We watched "Good Will Hunting" as Laura hadn't seen it. I still love that movie.


----------



## eleven59

cow 7 sig said:


> theres two endings? how do i get the other version?.



The other version is on the 2-disc DVD, it adds one short scene, and the ending, which is _completely_ different and _far_ better.


----------



## Naren

I watched Ghost Busters tonight. Pretty cool old movie.

I watched Sphere last night. It had a pretty low IMDB rating and I had heard negative things about it, but I thought it was absolutely amazing. Definitely the best movie based off of a Michael Crichton novel. Yeah, better than Jurassic Park. I'd definitely recommend it if you're into sci-fi horror.


----------



## eleven59

Naren said:


> I watched Sphere last night. It had a pretty low IMDB rating and I had heard negative things about it, but I thought it was absolutely amazing. Definitely the best movie based off of a Michael Crichton novel. Yeah, better than Jurassic Park. I'd definitely recommend it if you're into sci-fi horror.



Yeah, I remember really liking that movie.


----------



## Shawn

The Count Of Monte Cristo and The Postman.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> I watched Ghost Busters tonight. Pretty cool old movie.
> 
> I watched Sphere last night. It had a pretty low IMDB rating and I had heard negative things about it, but I thought it was absolutely amazing. Definitely the best movie based off of a Michael Crichton novel. Yeah, better than Jurassic Park. I'd definitely recommend it if you're into sci-fi horror.



Yeah, that was a pretty cool movie. The book is still way better than the movie IMO. I love Michael Crichton's writing.

Lol, I kept getting pissed off at Event Horizon because the concept was too similar.


----------



## Naren

Lucky Seven said:


> Yeah, that was a pretty cool movie. The book is still way better than the movie IMO. I love Michael Crichton's writing.
> 
> Lol, I kept getting pissed off at Event Horizon because the concept was too similar.



Books almost always are better than their film or TV adaptations. 

How did you think Event Horizon was similar? Event Horizon was about a black hole that led to Hell. Sphere was about


Spoiler



a sphere that turned ones thoughts into reality.



I'll tell you what was similar. I saw Timeline, which was also based off of a Crichton novel. It was a pretty mediocre movie, but it seems that the premise in the book (that they changed in the movie) was that the dude had invented this time travel thing to get artifacts from different points of time to... GET THIS... make an amusement park with relics and artifacts from all over history, monopolizing the world's tourism. Doesn't that sound like Jurassic Park?! You get this crazy technology and you don't use it for finding out the mysteries in history or something amazing, but for making an amusement park.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> Books almost always are better than their film or TV adaptations.
> 
> How did you think Event Horizon was similar? Event Horizon was about a black hole that led to Hell. Sphere was about
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> a sphere that turned ones thoughts into reality.



Actually, you're right.

I was thinking about the whole "people are seeing things in their head and dying" but it's really not the same as what happened in the other movie.


----------



## Naren

Lucky Seven said:


> Actually, you're right.
> 
> I was thinking about the whole "people are seeing things in their head and dying" but it's really not the same as what happened in the other movie.



I like Event Horizon, but I thought Sphere was a lot better. And the whole mystery around that spaceship is just awesome. And I've always loved nightmarish impossible parts in movies and books like near the end when they get in the mini-sub to escape and then suddenly they're in the command room of the spaceshuttle. Pretty slick. Or that part where Samuel L. Jackson is talking about the cupboards being full of food and Sharon Stone goes nuts. Then after she leaves, Dustin Hoffman takes a look at the cupboards, which are now filled with nothing but copies of 20,000 Leagues Under The Sea with every page after 87 blank.

Event Horizon is set in space on a spacestation with the enemies being demons from Hell. Sphere is set on the bottom of the ocean with the enemies being jellyfish, a huge squid, and the crewmembers themselves.

I don't see too much of similarity.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> I like Event Horizon, but I thought Sphere was a lot better. And the whole mystery around that spaceship is just awesome. And I've always loved nightmarish impossible parts in movies and books like near the end when they get in the mini-sub to escape and then suddenly they're in the command room of the spaceshuttle. Pretty slick. Or that part where Samuel L. Jackson is talking about the cupboards being full of food and Sharon Stone goes nuts. Then after she leaves, Dustin Hoffman takes a look at the cupboards, which are now filled with nothing but copies of 20,000 Leagues Under The Sea with every page after 87 blank.
> 
> Event Horizon is set in space on a spacestation with the enemies being demons from Hell. Sphere is set on the bottom of the ocean with the enemies being jellyfish, a huge squid, and the crewmembers themselves.
> 
> I don't see too much of similarity.



Sphere is waaaay better than Event Horizon. EH was kinda lame in my opinion.


----------



## eleven59

Last night we went and saw Harold and Kumar: Escape from Guantanamo Bay.

We both loved it. I thought it was hilarious in parts, and made a LOT of sense in parts. I could have done without a couple of the fart/poo jokes, and a couple of lines that were dubbed in sounded so out of place it seemed like they were added in post production because the scene didn't seem funny enough yet. I dunno, overall a good movie, I thought. The parts with George W. Bush were awesome, and Rob Corddry was awesome. Stay until after the credits, it's worth it.

Then we watched The Blair Witch project, as Laura hadn't seen it and it seemed the logical next step after watching Cloverfield recently. My thoughts on Cloverfield vs. Blair Witch (keeping in mind I'm a huge fan of Blair Witch):

Both are amazing movies, IMHO. Cloverfield is the better story, better special effects, better concept and execution. However, The Blair Witch Project has a more intense "reality" to it that Cloverfield failed to capture. Blair Witch was so "real" seeming that it was easy to believe that it was found footage of actual events. With Cloverfield I was _very_ aware that I was watching a high budget movie with fancy special effects. It just looked too _good_ and sounded too good (which was an even bigger drawback for me). Blair Witch looks and sounds like it was filmed with handheld, non-high-end cameras by amatuers, because it _was_. Cloverfield looks like they used a lot of technology and fancy cameras/camera operators to achieve something _closely resembling_ reality, without fully succeeding.


----------



## Naren

eleven59 said:


> Then we watched The Blair Witch project, as Laura hadn't seen it and it seemed the logical next step after watching Cloverfield recently. My thoughts on Cloverfield vs. Blair Witch (keeping in mind I'm a huge fan of Blair Witch):
> 
> Both are amazing movies, IMHO. Cloverfield is the better story, better special effects, better concept and execution. However, The Blair Witch Project has a more intense "reality" to it that Cloverfield failed to capture. Blair Witch was so "real" seeming that it was easy to believe that it was found footage of actual events. With Cloverfield I was _very_ aware that I was watching a high budget movie with fancy special effects. It just looked too _good_ and sounded too good (which was an even bigger drawback for me). Blair Witch looks and sounds like it was filmed with handheld, non-high-end cameras by amatuers, because it _was_. Cloverfield looks like they used a lot of technology and fancy cameras/camera operators to achieve something _closely resembling_ reality, without fully succeeding.



 I've seen both movies. I thought that Cloverfield was actually a pretty good movie, but the Blair Witch Project was one of the most over-hyped boring unscary movies I've ever seen.

I cannot understand how a piece of shit like Blair Witch got so famous. I'm undoubtedly the biggest horror fan on this site and, as everyone knows, horror movies are supposed to be scary. Blair Witch was not scary at all. It was painfully boring. It was like, "Oh my God. Those sticks over there are shaped in a way that looks kind of scary!" or "Oh my God. What is that sound?" (and you don't hear anything). And what about that ending? It was the most non-climactic silly ending I've ever seen. 

It doesn't seem real at all to me. It seems like a bunch of high schoolers tried to make an amateur horror movie with no budget, but failed on every single level.

I thought Cloverfield was good because it actually did the home camera first-person film thing right. It wasn't horror, but Blair Witch wasn't good horror.


----------



## Shawn

I heard Cloverfield was great. I plan on getting that movie next actually.


----------



## 220BX

Just saw "The Insider"(micheal mann) for the first time and what a movie it was!! it's quite an interesting and intense movie.loved both al pacino and russel crowe's acting..anyways i like movies like these which have a lot of technical details regarding the issue(s) being tackled.. micheal clayton was the other one!! can anyone recommend me some movies with themes along the same lines as the movies mentioned above!!


----------



## Karl Hungus

Today I saw Iron Man. It was awesome. See it.


----------



## DelfinoPie

Karl Hungus said:


> Today I saw Iron Man. It was awesome. See it.



I too saw Iron Man today. It was alright. See it.


----------



## Shikaru

Karl Hungus said:


> Today I saw Iron Man. It was awesome. See it.



 I also saw it today. It was amazing indeed.


----------



## Hawksmoor

Iron Man, the comic geek I am went wild. Great, superb comic adaptation. Don't forget to stay seated untill the credits have rolled. It's worth it.


----------



## Shawn

I watched Rush Hour 3 again last night.


----------



## twiztedchild

AVP, Cloverfield, One Missed Call.

AVP and AVP Requim Are awesome!!


----------



## DelfinoPie

War of the Worlds
Jurassic Park
Carnosaur 3: Primal Species
Troy
Big


----------



## Shotglass

I am currently watching Coyote Ugly.

Everyone loves barsluts.


----------



## Naren

I just watched In The Mouth Of Madness (again) and Enemy of the State yesterday.



Shotglass said:


> Everyone loves barsluts.



Obviously not. I hate barsluts with a passion.


----------



## Hawksmoor

No one can hate Bridget Moynahan. <3


----------



## Thrashmanzac

into the wild.
fucking superb movie, i loved it.


----------



## Shotglass

Naren said:


> Obviously not. I hate barsluts with a passion.



Aww.
You'll hurt the barsluts feelings.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Watched Spiderman 3 the other day. Not bad.


----------



## Shawn

I watched Waiting. Fuckin' funny movie.


----------



## Karl Hungus

3:10 to Yuma. Again.


----------



## Naren

I watched Trainspotting (pretty cool) last night and Dark Corners the night before that (pretty stupid). And "Mask of Zorro" the night before that (had already seen it when it came out in 1998, but it was entertaining as usual).



Shotglass said:


> Aww.
> You'll hurt the barsluts feelings.



It's pretty hard to hurt barsluts' feelings.


----------



## Zepp88

I watched Seven today. What a terrific movie


----------



## Thrashmanzac

^ i second that.
i love it when brad pitt acts good! (eg fight club)


----------



## Zepp88

Thrashmanzac said:


> ^ i second that.
> i love it when brad pitt acts good! (eg fight club)



Actually, Brads performance paled in comparison to Morgan Freemans, that guy is just awesome!


----------



## Thrashmanzac

yeah but hes good in pretty much everything, along came a spider, shawshank redemption and about 50 i cant think of right now haha


----------



## Hawksmoor

21 Las Vegas. Bog standard movie, but entertaining nonetheless. Pretty good acting by Kevin Spacey.


----------



## DelfinoPie

Bad Taste 

"I'm afraid they're in a permanent state of death."


----------



## playstopause

- No country for old man
- Juno
- There will be blood

Oscar night!


----------



## Naren

Alien 3
The Client


----------



## Michael

1408


----------



## DelfinoPie

I watched Hitchcock's "Frenzy" again last night. It might actually be my favourite film, I dunno


----------



## Thrashmanzac

i watched dead man again the other day. haddnt seen it for ages.
fuck i love it. my all time favorite movie. EVER.


----------



## eleven59

Watched half of Chasing Amy again a couple days ago, then we all decided we needed to sleep and haven't gotten around to finishing it yet


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Garden State.


----------



## Randy

eleven59 said:


> Watched half of Chasing Amy again a couple days ago, then we all decided we needed to sleep and haven't gotten around to finishing it yet



That movie screwed me up, emotionally, when I was in junior high. I was in a very similar situation, and I used to watch that movie twice a week.


----------



## TomAwesome

I heart Chasing Amy.


----------



## eleven59

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Garden State.



Excellent movie 



Randy said:


> That movie screwed me up, emotionally, when I was in junior high. I was in a very similar situation, and I used to watch that movie twice a week.



Yeah, I saw the movie more recently, but it destroyed me emotionally. I can definitely relate to it, and think it's a brilliant movie, possibly Kevin Smith's best.


----------



## Bound

Naren said:


> Alien 3
> The Client



Alien 3 is fantastic


----------



## dougsteele

I got the west memphis 3 double dvd. If you ever wanna see injustice and get real passionate and fucking pissed off, watch that.

Out here in oz there's a tv channel called sbs, and they play foreign films at night. fucking brilliant.


----------



## Naren

Bound said:


> Alien 3 is fantastic



I've been on an Alien kick lately and have been re-watching all of them. So far, I've re-watched Alien, Aliens, and Alien 3, and I'm getting ready to watch Alien 4: Resurrection. Probably will watch it tonight. I like them in the order they were released, Alien being my favorite and Alien 4 being my least favorite. But they're all pretty cool movies.


----------



## DelfinoPie

Last night I watched:

"The Prestige" 
"A Room For Romeo Brass"


----------



## Blind Faith

"Behind Enemy lines 2" a few minutes ago as it was just on the movie channels and i just came back from an exam and couldn't be assed to do anything else


----------



## Thrashmanzac

^ that is one of the worst movies i have ever seen. i actually could not sit through the whole thing, i turned it off after about 40 minutes that i will never get back.


----------



## eleven59

Wristcutters: A Love Story - see my other thread for more info.


----------



## Michael

Castaway was on the other night, so I watched it.

And I watched Wayne's World (again).


----------



## Shawn

Jet Li's Unleashed


----------



## Jachop

Recently I've seen:

Spider-man 3 (it wasn't very good)
Chinatown (which I'd never actually seen before - it was cool)
The Forbidden Kingdom (ugh, what crap)


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Sweeny Todd: The Deamon Barber of Fleet Street. Hands down my favorite film out of Tim Burton's recent work.


----------



## playstopause

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Sweeny Todd: The Deamon Barber of Fleet Street. Hands down my favorite film out of Tim Burton's recent work.



That film is terrific. A little bit too much singing for my taste, but that artistic direction Oscar was SO well deserved!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

There was a lot of singing but it was done in a way that didn't bother me. The songs conveyed emotions that I think just talking couldn't have.  Could just be me though.


----------



## eleven59

Yeah, the music in Sweeney Todd was incredible, and it _is_ a musical. They actually cut out a lot of music from it because Burton hates musicals


----------



## playstopause

The songs i also liked, but at one point, there was one every 2 minutes.  Nonetheless, i loved every minute of it.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

PSP I agree with you about the artistic direction. It was beautiful. Every scene was like a page out of a book.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Tonight I watched Unforgiven. Over the last few days, I watched Die Hard 4 and A Fistful of Dollars.


----------



## Metal Ken

the other day, i watched "Don't be a Menace in South Central while drinkin' your juice in the hood"


----------



## Naren

Watched "Fallen" 2 days ago. Watched "The Godfather" yesterday afternoon (Part 1) and watched "Full Metal Jacket" last night.


----------



## eleven59

The Spongebob Squarepants Movie
Wristcutters: A Love Story again. It's that good.


----------



## Hawksmoor

Indiana Jones 4... Just didn't enjoy it as much as Raiders or The Last Crusade. Am I getting old?


----------



## Anthony

Iron Man

It was fun


----------



## Shawn

The Gods Must Be Crazy (1980)


----------



## Karl Hungus

Indiana Jones IV. Not bad.


----------



## Thomas

Cloverfield. Holy fucking shit.


----------



## DelfinoPie

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas
Rope
Dead Man's Shoes
Blood Diamond
Rear Window

The nightshift is great for lazing with a few films


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

http://ak.buy.com/db_assets/prod_lrg_images/686/203200686.jpg


----------



## Karl Hungus

Last few films I watched were:

Sweeney Todd
Mean Girls
Beowulf
For A Few Dollars More


----------



## Shawn

Untraceable. It was alright.


----------



## Shawn

Anthony said:


> Iron Man
> 
> It was fun



I thought it was great but I wished there was more ass kicking. Definitely a movie you want to go see at the theaters.


----------



## Naren

Just watched One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest.

Excellent film. Absolutely amazing. And I kept going "that guy looks familiar" to realize it was Brad Dourif. And then "that guy looks familiar" to realize it was Christopher Lloyd. And then "that guy looks familiar" to realize it was Danny DeVito. Excellent acting all around.


----------



## Karl Hungus

I'm a Cyborg, But That's OK


----------



## Heavy Ed

Dan in Real Life

Much better than i expected


----------



## eleven59

Heavy Ed said:


> Dan in Real Life
> 
> Much better than i expected



Yeah, I quite enjoyed it myself 

I'm currently re-watching Hitchhiker's Guide To The Galaxy as Laura's reading the books and wants a refresher comparison viewing


----------



## petereanima

Bubba Ho-Tep

fucking awesome, bruce campell rules.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

two hands.
heath ledgers only good movie imho, although i have yet to see the new batman


----------



## Deschain

Gone Baby Gone. 

Really good. Thankfully not at all like all the other cookie cutter bullshit out atm. Although, yeah...... Hancock. Wow!!


----------



## jaxadam

I watched "Death Sentence" with Kevin Bacon in it a few weeks ago, and I thought it was pretty kick-ass.


----------



## DelfinoPie

Saturday I watched:

Donnie Brasco
The Prestige
Jaws

Sunday I watched:

The Deer Hunter
Minority Report
Jaws 2

Today I'm about to watch:

Jaws 3


----------



## eleven59

The Happening. I actually liked it.


----------



## K7_Munky

Last was "you dont mess with zohan" pretty funny "one missed call" and "The happening"


----------

